# Access sql - mehrere update-Bedingungen



## Mankind (5. Mai 2005)

Hallo Forum!
Bin durch ein Problem blockiert. Bitte um Hilfestellung.

UPDATE Tabelle SET Feld2 = "-32" WHERE Feld2 = "A" ,
                         SET Feld2 = "-40" WHERE Feld2 = "B";

Access verweigert aufgrund der falschen Syntax die Durchführung
Danke
JT


----------

